
Show HN: Meta.re – Track top trending cryptocurrency news through social data - zthomas
http://www.meta.re/news/crypto
======
zthomas
The app is built to cut through the noise and find what's the most influential
crypto news for the day. There are some other news aggregators out there but
they mostly just ingest RSS feed and without a really good way to rank it. We
are actively crawling and aggregating news from the web.

I just finished the MVP very recently, so I'd love to get your feedback. So
far the coverage is pretty good and I've been using it constantly to stay
tuned, but I'll be adding more news sources and improving the crawler in the
coming days.

~~~
clpo13
This looks very interesting, thanks.

~~~
zthomas
glad you like it. If you have anything you want to see, let me know.

